
A new business model emerges that could save google video from some further legal threats - agentbleu
http://startupcrunch.org/do_no_evil_or_do_no_good
======
dougw
"Should Google and Youtube be forced instead to add a link to the contents
official home (where legal copies can be purchased) and thereby referring
potential customers back to the aggrieved party?"

Would this mean that the aggrieved party would then share some revenue for
sales generated by YouTube? I think this is only fair. Mark Cuban talks about
this a little in this post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=4859>

